# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Costes Económicos - Economía del Agua >  El Canal de Isabel II presupuesta dos millones para una exposición sobre Fernando Alonso

## NoRegistrado

Lo pongo aquí porque el coste de ésta actividad, de una manera u otra repercute en el recibo que pagamos los madrileños.




> ¿Cuánto cuesta organizar y gestionar una exposición sobre la trayectoria del piloto español de Fórmula 1 Fernando Alonso? La Comunidad de Madrid cree que 1.996.500 euros. Es lo que ha presupuestado el Canal de Isabel II Gestión, la empresa que abastece y gestiona el agua en toda la región, según consta en el pliego de condiciones del concurso administrativo que abrió la entidad. La sección sindical de CCOO del Comité de Empresa del Canal cree que es un "derroche" económico cuando la empresa, de capital público, está en pleno proceso de privatización.
> 
> Hace un año, el Gobierno de la Comunidad de Madrid, presidido entonces por Esperanza Aguirre, convirtió la empresa pública del Canal de Isabel II en una sociedad anónima como paso previo a la venta del 49% del accionariado a entidades privadas. El pasado mayo, el Ejecutivo regional, ya dirigido por Ignacio González, pospuso su salida a bolsa porque no se daban los precios adecuados, pero se fijó ese objetivo para antes del verano de 2015. Mientras, forman parte de la nueva sociedad 110 de los 178 municipios madrileños, con un porcentaje de acciones proporcional a su población, así como el propio Gobierno regional. 
> 
> Este miércoles se celebrará el primer Consejo de Administración de la sociedad, y por primera vez las ganancias se repartirán entre los accionistas ayuntamientos y Comunidad de Madrid y no se revertirá su totalidad, como se venía haciendo hasta ahora, en la propia empresa pública. 
> 
> CCOO critica que el Gobierno regional justifique la venta del parte del Canal de Isabel II a empresas privadas por la necesidad de inversión en nuevas infraestructuras y luego derroche el dinero en una exposición sobre Fernando Alonso, que no tiene la entidad cultural de otras muestras que ha albergado el Centro Arte Canal de Plaza de Castilla, aseguran. Este espacio se inauguró en 2004 con la exposición de los guerreros de Xián y el pasado mayo se clausuró la muestra  Pompeya, catástrofe bajo el volcán, donde se pudieron ver más de 600 piezas procedentes del Museo de Nápoles y de las excavaciones de Pompeya o Herculano, entre otras.
> 
> Una portavoz del Canal señala que la exposición acerca de Alonso no supone una mayor inversión que eventos de años anteriores y subraya que el piloto asturiano tiene una "reconocida trayectoria profesional", que ha sido dos veces campeón mundial de Fórmula 1, así como Premio Príncipe de Asturias de los Deportes. "Será la primera vez que podamos ver en España  la colección privada de vehículos del piloto", añade.
> ...


http://www.eldiario.es/sociedad/Cana...146635855.html

Como decían los Gomaespuma: "Dinero no habrá, pero pa tontás..."

No sé qué tendrá que ver Fernando Alonso con el Canal de Isabel II para que se gasten 2 millones de euros de una empresa pública que dice que necesita privatizar para acometer nuevas obras. Sinceramente no lo sé.

Saludos. Miguel

----------

